# Career in IT



## Eric79 (Feb 25, 2012)

So I have been tinkering around with computers since I was a kid and just recently have been thinking about finally finding a job in the IT industry. I have always been working physical labor jobs and I have been going through work related injuries so I need to find a job I have passion in which is computers.
Now the only experience I have is putting together my own custom computer,which is an incredible build , and fixing/upgrading coworker's computers. I am extremely computer savvy and I have always had no problem troubleshooting any computer problem I have come about. Basically if anybody I know has a computer problem they always come to me because I am easy to deal with and save them money.
Before I joined this forum I was browsing this section of the forum on what to do. The obvious answer was to get A+ certified and then get Network+ after that. So I bought 3 Michael Meyers books(A+,Network+,Windows 7) and a small book by James Pyles(PC Tech Street Smarts). After reading a couple chapters of the A+ and PC Tech book it seems to be pretty basic stuff I already know how to do but it seems that they will go over more complicated stuff as I read on.
Now do you think I could find an entry level job as a PC Tech as I work towards getting A+ and Network+ certified or should I just wait till I get A+ certified? My career goal is to become a Network Admin or possibly a Network Engineer. Just wish I could find a simple job right now for experience as I can't stand my current job as a tire tech.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You don't have to get certified to start working as a tech. Start looking for entry-level IT jobs now. As you get certified, add them to your resume and keep looking.


----------



## Eric79 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks BosonMichael for the response.
Yeah I have been looking for entry-level jobs around my area and plan on applying to a few places once I update my resume.
I know my first IT job will be the hardest one to get..


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Thanks BosonMichael for the response.
> Yeah I have been looking for entry-level jobs around my area and plan on applying to a few places once I update my resume.
> I know my first IT job will be the hardest one to get..


Yep, particularly with many people looking to switch career fields in a down economy. Be persistent. Don't give up. Make yourself look more attractive to employers than your competition and you will give yourself a better chance. Getting entry-level certifications, such as the ones you have indicated, will help you do exactly that.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## iName (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to butt in but where would you reccomend looking for entry level jobs? I have looked everywhere and pretty much all jobs want experience or qualifications beyond A+ & N+.

I'd love to get experience at an easy job first to build my confidence up.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

iName said:


> Sorry to butt in but where would you reccomend looking for entry level jobs? I have looked everywhere and pretty much all jobs want experience or qualifications beyond A+ & N+.
> 
> I'd love to get experience at an easy job first to build my confidence up.


The reason why you don't see many entry-level jobs advertised is because there is currently a large number of people looking to switch careers to the IT field, so the market is flooded with newbies. The entry-level jobs that exist are fought over by people without experience looking to break into the field as well as techs who HAVE experience but have lost their job due to the economy.

You can certainly look in the paper and on online job sites. The only problem is that EVERYONE looks there, so competition for those jobs is liable to be fierce. So how else would you find a job? Get inside info from people who already work in the IT industry. People who are working in IT often know when a job is available or about to come available at their place of work. If you don't have any friends in IT, get out there and meet people. You can do so by forums such as this one. You can also meet people in the industry by joining a professional organization, such as your local chapter of the Association of Information Technology Professionals (AITP).

The thing is... you probably know where entry-level jobs are without waiting for a job to open up. Put in a blind application at places like Best Buy/Geek Squad. That's a great place for an entry-level tech to get started in IT. There are probably other places you can put in an application... check your phone book or search online for places that offer IT services in your area.

Another way to get experience is to volunteer your services. Charities, places of worship, and other nonprofit organizations often need volunteer help. Don't be surprised, however, if your offer of free help is turned down... they may already have people who are providing those services. In addition, "free help" isn't always "free", as you will still have to be trained or otherwise brought up to speed. Plus, there is a certain amount of liability, even with volunteer labor.

Be persistent. Getting your first IT job will probably be the hardest one for you to get, so don't become discouraged and give up. Eventually, you will get your shot. We all started there at one point in our careers!

Hope this helps. Best of luck to you.


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Eric
Its really good that you have chosen a career in a field that is very close to your natural capabilities.Its always better to enter the field with complete certification or degree as it will help you pursue your goals more easily and will help in quick career progression.Wish you all the best!


----------



## iName (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the response BosonMichael I have done dome free work before but led to nowhere unfortunately so quit as I couldn't afford to keep travelling without any income.


----------

